# Hello :) New coffee machine user here



## crlbt (Jan 1, 2015)

Just to say hello and ask some questions. Got Gaggia Gran Prestige for Christmas from my gf. From what I've found it's basically rebranded Saeco Poemia. Is that right? It was about £180 from John Lewis, so for that price I could buy something quite good which was in use before. But since it's a present I can't really sell it or swap for another machine. So the question is - is it really so bad? What if I unpressurize the portofilter? Will it become noticibly better? Right now I'm using grounded illy espresso, but planning to buy Eureka Mingon very soon. Thanks.


----------



## oddknack (Apr 8, 2014)

Welcome! Yes second hand can be a good option for your grinder too


----------



## crlbt (Jan 1, 2015)

Yeah, thanks, I will try to find a second hand one. Was considering Rancilio Rocky first, but then read somewhere that it's out of date overpriced grinder.


----------



## burningb (Jan 4, 2015)

just try what you have, you may be surprised. I often am! I would state the obvious and say with a grinder make sure it's a good burr grinder.


----------

